# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  2 Πυκνωτες σε σειρα διπλασιαζουν την ταση λειτουργιας ?

## mralex1111

Χαιρετω την πολυτιμη παρεα!
Παιδια εχω μια απορια.
Οταν μπαινουν 2 πυκνωτες παραλληλα η χωρητικοτητα διπλασιαζεται
οταν μπαινουν σε σειρα διαιρειται. 
Ομως η ταση λειτουγιας οταν μπαινουν σε σειρα διπλασιαζεται? 
η παραμενει η αναγραφομενη πανω στον πυκνωτη?
Ο λογος που ρωταω ειναι γιατι θελω να φτειαξω ενα τροφοδοτικο τελικου
ενισχυτη με ταση 110V. Ενας 10.000 μF 100V ειναι μικρος, αν βαλω 2 θα
εχω διπλασιασμο στα Volt η ...εκρηξη???!!!

----------


## tasos94

στο παραθετω οπως το βρηκα. 
*α) Σύνδεση πυκνωτών σε σειρά.* Η σύνδεση πυκνωτών σε σειρά επιτυγχάνεται ενώνοντας τον έναν ακροδέκτη του πυκνωτή με τον έναν ακροδέκτη του άλλου και η συνολικοί χωρητικότητα λαμβάνεται από τα ελεύθερα άκρα των πυκνωτών όπως φαίνεται και στο σχήμα-1. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, όπως βλέπουμε και στο σχήμα-1 με τρεις πυκνωτές σε σειρά, η συνολική χωρητικότητα θα είναι ίση με:
*1/C=1/C1 + 1/C2 + 1/C3.*
Από την παραπάνω σχέση προκύπτει ότι η συνολική χωρητικότητα σε πυκνωτές σε σειρά μειώνεται, ενώ αντίθετα αυξάνεται η τάση λειτουργίας του. Έτσι λοιπόν, αν έχουμε n πυκνωτές συνδεσμολογιμένους σε σειρά η συνολική χωρητικότητά τους θα βρίσκεται από την σχέση:
*1/C=1/C1 + 1/C2 + 1/C3 +...+ 1/Cn.*

*β) Σύνδεση πυκνωτών παράλληλα.* Η σύνδεση πυκνωτών σε παράλληλη διάταξη επιτυγχάνεται ενώνοντας τους ακροδέκτες των πυκνωτών μεταξύ τους, όπως φαίνεται και στο σχήμα-2. Η συνολική χωρητικότητα στην περίπτωση αυτή θα ισούται με το άθροισμα των χωρητικοτήτων όλων των πυκνωτών. Οπότε στην περίπτωση του σχήματος-2 θα έχουμε:
*C=C1 + C2 + C3.*
Για μια συνδεσμολογία n πυκνωτών θα έχουμε:
*C=C1 + C2 + C3 +...+ Cn.*
Στην συνδεσμολογία πυκνωτών σε παράλληλη διάταξη η μέγιστη τάση λειτουργίας στην συνολική χωρητικότητα καθορίζεται από την τάση λειτουργίας του κάθε πυκνωτή.

----------

bchris (21-07-14), 

mralex1111 (20-07-14)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ομως η ταση λειτουγιας οταν μπαινουν σε σειρα διπλασιαζεται? η παραμενει η αναγραφομενη πανω στον πυκνωτη?



Θεωρητικά η επιτρεπόμενη τάση για τον συνδυασμό 2 πυκνωτών σε σειρά είναι διπλασια αυτής για έναν πυκνωτή. Επειδή όμως μιλάμε για ηλεκτρολυτικούς με μεγάλη ανοχή στην χωρητικότητα και απρόβλεπτη αντίσταση διαρροής πρέπει να κάνεις δυο πράγματα: Πρώτον να προσεγγίσεις το θέμα συντηρητικά, π.χ. για 100V βάλε δυο πυκνωτές των 63 V κλπ. Δεύτερον, παράλληλα με κάθε πυνκνωτή βάλε μια αντίσταση π.χ. 47 kΩ ώστε να βοηθήσεις να εξισορροπηθούν οι τάσεις.

----------

FILMAN (13-11-14), 

michalism (08-02-17), 

mralex1111 (20-07-14)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για να διπλασιαστεί η τάση πρέπει να είναι *και* της ίδιας χωρητικότητας.

----------

FILMAN (13-11-14)

----------


## Dragonborn

Ναι, νομίζω ότι ο Αλέξης το άφησε να εννοηθεί, 2 πυκνωτές 10000 μF, 100V

----------


## mralex1111

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες σας Ναι θελω να βαλω σε σειρα 2 ιδιους πυκνωτες σε ταση και χωρητικοτητα γνωριζοντας τωρα οτι θα κερδισω σε ταση λειτουργιας. 
Για την ακριβεια θα βαλω 2 (σε σειρα 100v 10.000μF =200V 5.000μF Πυκνωτες Α ) και αλλους 2 ιδιους σε σειρα (Πυκνωτες Β) και στο τελος τους πυκνωτες (Α+Β παραλληλα = 200V 10.000μF) για να εχω το κερδος στην ταση και κερδος στην χωρητικοτητα.Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Ναι, νομίζω ότι ο Αλέξης το άφησε να εννοηθεί, 2 πυκνωτές 10000 μF, 100V



Κώστα το διευκρίνησα να μην γίνει παρανόηση.

----------


## kathi

Βέβαια πότε-πότε σκοτώνεται κάποιος τεχνικός αλλά αυτό δεν είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα δεδομένου ότι οι τεχνικοί είναι αναλώσιμοι.

----------


## FILMAN

> Βέβαια πότε-πότε σκοτώνεται κάποιος τεχνικός αλλά αυτό δεν είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα δεδομένου ότι οι τεχνικοί είναι αναλώσιμοι.



Τώρα είμαι ο μόνος που απορώ;

----------


## micalis

> Τώρα είμαι ο μόνος που απορώ;



Μπα ειναι μεγαλη η παρεα.

----------


## JOUN

> Τώρα είμαι ο μόνος που απορώ;



Σιγουρα οχι..

Παντως πρεπει να διεκδικει βραβειο "ποιο ακατανοητο πρωτο ποστ" στο φορουμ.

----------


## RNR

xa xa xa xa 

ωραίος! :Lol:

----------


## bchris

> Βέβαια πότε-πότε σκοτώνεται κάποιος τεχνικός αλλά αυτό δεν είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα δεδομένου ότι οι τεχνικοί είναι αναλώσιμοι.



Ελατε ρε παιδια!
Ομολογουμενως τα συναισθηματα δεν περνανε ευκολα μεσα απο τον γραπτο λογο, αλλα το παραπανω post ξεχυλιζει απο σαρκασμο  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, αλλά πώς σχετίζεται με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα;  :Unsure:

----------


## bchris

Φανταζομαι οτι επειδη ειναι μεγαλοι οι πυκνωτες και πολλα τα V, μιλαει για τυχον ατυχημα, με θυμα ειτε τον ιδιο τον poster, ειτε καποιον αλλο που θα παει να το επιδιορθωσει καποια στιγμη.

Ολα αυτα ειναι εικασιες δικες μου ετσι?
Γιατι ως γνωστον, αβυσσος η ψυχη της γυναικας, πυρ, γυνη και θαλασσα κλπ

Ευελπιστω πως θα ερθει να το ξεκαθαρισει η ιδια.

----------


## jimnaf

> Βέβαια πότε-πότε σκοτώνεται κάποιος τεχνικός αλλά αυτό δεν είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα δεδομένου ότι οι τεχνικοί είναι αναλώσιμοι.




Θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα γύρω από το θέμα , καθότι πολύ ενδιαφέρον.
Έχω καμιά   15αρια πυκνωτές 20 farads  60V    και θα ήθελα να μάθω πόσους *τεχνικούς 
*(*προσοχή ..... όχι απλούς ανθρώπους* ) μπορώ να εξολοθρεύσω; :Blushing:

----------


## Memos

Πολύ απορώ που δεν μπόρεσε να δωθεί μία απλή απάντηση.

Μιλώντας για εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα.
Για να είχες διπλασιασμό της τάσης τότε ανάλογα με την εμπέδηση που έχεις μετά τους πυκνωτές στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα, το βλέπω λογικό να διπλασιάστηκε η τάση με τόσο μεγάλους πυκνωτές γιατί η χωριτικότητά τους είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογη από την εμπέδηση που δημιουργούν, δηλαδή όσο ποιό μεγάλη η χωριτικότητά τους τόσο ποιό μικρή θα είναι η εμπέδηση  και αυτό αποδεικνύεται πολύ ποιό απλά από τον τύπο της χωριτικής αντίστασης για να μην προχωρήσω σε μιγαδική εμπέδηση. Δλδ:

Xc=1/ωC όπου ω=2πf και μονάδα μέτρησης αποτελέσματος Ω(μ)

----------


## dovegroup

> Θεωρητικά η επιτρεπόμενη τάση για τον συνδυασμό 2 πυκνωτών σε σειρά είναι διπλασια αυτής για έναν πυκνωτή. Επειδή όμως μιλάμε για ηλεκτρολυτικούς με μεγάλη ανοχή στην χωρητικότητα και απρόβλεπτη αντίσταση διαρροής πρέπει να κάνεις δυο πράγματα: Πρώτον να προσεγγίσεις το θέμα συντηρητικά, π.χ. για 100V βάλε δυο πυκνωτές των 63 V κλπ. Δεύτερον, παράλληλα με κάθε πυνκνωτή βάλε μια αντίσταση π.χ. 47 kΩ ώστε να βοηθήσεις να εξισορροπηθούν οι τάσεις.



Και να συμπληρώσω οι συγκεκριμένες αντιστάσεις έχουν 2 ρόλους ο προαναφερόμενος 1ος ρόλος που διαιρεί και o 2ος σαν "bleeder" που αναλόγως της τιμής των αντιστάσεων δημιουργείτε γρήγορη ή αργή αποφόρτιση του cap array RC μετά την διακοπή παροχής τροφοδοσίας...
http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/rc/rc_2.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RC_circuit
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vide...l-rc-circuits/

----------

FILMAN (03-02-17)

----------


## FILMAN

> Πολύ απορώ που δεν μπόρεσε να δωθεί μία απλή απάντηση.
> 
> Μιλώντας για εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα.
> Για να είχες διπλασιασμό της τάσης τότε ανάλογα με την εμπέδηση που έχεις μετά τους πυκνωτές στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα, το βλέπω λογικό να διπλασιάστηκε η τάση με τόσο μεγάλους πυκνωτές γιατί η χωριτικότητά τους είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογη από την εμπέδηση που δημιουργούν, δηλαδή όσο ποιό μεγάλη η χωριτικότητά τους τόσο ποιό μικρή θα είναι η εμπέδηση  και αυτό αποδεικνύεται πολύ ποιό απλά από τον τύπο της χωριτικής αντίστασης για να μην προχωρήσω σε μιγαδική εμπέδηση. Δλδ:
> 
> Xc=1/ωC όπου ω=2πf και μονάδα μέτρησης αποτελέσματος Ω(μ)



Τώρα τί σχέση έχει με το θέμα η εμπέδηση που εμφανίζει ένας πυκνωτής στο εναλλασσόμενο, δεν το κατάλαβα. Η ερώτηση ήταν αν έχω δυο πυκνωτές π.χ. 100μF 100V και τους βάλω εν σειρά, ο πυκνωτής των 50μF που θα προκύψει θα έχει τάση εργασίας 100V ή 200V; Η απάντηση είναι 200V. Τόσο απλά. Τί σχέση έχει το μέγεθος της χωρητικότητας των πυκνωτών με το αν διπλασιάστηκε ή όχι η τάση, πάλι δεν το κατάλαβα...

----------


## Memos

> Τώρα τί σχέση έχει με το θέμα η εμπέδηση που εμφανίζει ένας πυκνωτής στο εναλλασσόμενο, δεν το κατάλαβα. Η ερώτηση ήταν αν έχω δυο πυκνωτές π.χ. 100μF 100V και τους βάλω εν σειρά, ο πυκνωτής των 50μF που θα προκύψει θα έχει τάση εργασίας 100V ή 200V; Η απάντηση είναι 200V. Τόσο απλά. Τί σχέση έχει το μέγεθος της χωρητικότητας των πυκνωτών με το αν διπλασιάστηκε ή όχι η τάση, πάλι δεν το κατάλαβα...



Έχεις δίκιο. Τώρα που μου το είπες κατάλαβα την ερώτηση.

----------


## Nemmesis

έχεις δυο ίδιους πυκνωτές και τους βάζεις σε σειρά... δεν σε νοιάζει όμως η εσωτερική αντίσταση του καθενός... τι θα γίνει με αυτόν που έχει μεγαλύτερη εσωτερική αντίσταση από τον άλλο??? ποια θα είναι η τάση σε κάθε πυκνωτή ανάλογα την εσωτερική του αντίσταση???

----------


## sakis

Εγω μπορω να εισαγω μια πολυ πιο ωραια παραμετρο στην συζητηση 

Θα ηθελα πολυ να δω το σχεδιο αυτου του ενισχυτη που δουλευει με rails 110+110 volt  καθως και την υλοποιηση του  και εαν το θεωρησω εφικτο  και λειτουργικο να αγορασω στον ανθρωπο 4 πυκνωτες 15,000 στα 125v και να τους κανω δωρο 

Καλυτερα ετσι ? 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## SProg

http://www.illinoiscapacitor.com/pdf..._resistors.pdf

----------


## PaulEngineer

20 farads? Είσαι σίγουρος οτι έχει τέτοια τιμή? Επειδή η μονάδα farad είναι τεραστια μονάδα και ένας πυκνωτής με τιμή 20 Farads έχει μέγεθος μιας πενταόροφης πολυκατοικίας. Εκτός και αν εχεις εναν υπερπυκνωτή ο οποίος και παλι πολύ μεγαλος είναι ο γνωστός σε ολους supercapacitor!

----------


## FILMAN

Πού αναφέρθηκαν τα 20F;  :Confused1:

----------


## jimnaf

> Πού αναφέρθηκαν τα 20F;



το είπα εγώ σε άλλο πόστ αστειευόμενος   :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

Σωστά!
Δολοφόνε τεχνικών!  :Smile:

----------


## pstratos

Και για να το ομορφύνουμε και άλλο, να  πούμε ότι δυο πυκνωτές σε σειρά έχουν την μισή χωρητικότητα από τον κάθε ένα, οπότε θέλουμε δύο σειρά παράλληλα με άλλους δύο σε σειρά. Και αν μετά αυτό δουλέψει.....   (το είχα προσπαθησει φτιάχνοντας ενα strobe αλλά πήρα τα @@)

----------


## SProg

Υπαρχουν αρκετοι λογοι να βαλεις σε σειρα 2+ πυκνωτες.Καμια φορα ισως ειναι και μονοδρομος.

----------


## bchris

Και βέβαια δεν έχουν μέγεθος πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## SProg

Για F δεν μιλησε; Οχι για mF.

----------


## lepouras

https://www.google.gr/search?q=10f+c..._ty1s_4v_D0JM:

----------


## MacGyver

Υπάρχει από ότι φαίνεται σύγχυση στις μονάδες εξαιτίας του ίδιου αρχικού *m* στο *m*icrofarad και στο *m*illifarad.
Άλλο το μικρο *u*, άλλο το μίλι *m*.
Το μικροφαράντ που συναντάμε ευρέως συμβολίζεται (προς τιμήν μας) *μ*F και στα λατινικά *u*F όπου δεν υπάρχει Ελληνική γραμματοσειρά.
Αμέσως πάνω x1000 είναι το millifarad *m*f, και αμέσως μετά πάνω X1000 το *F*. 
p, n, μ η u, m, F
1000pf=1nf
1000nf=1μf η 1uf
1000uf=1mf
1000m=1F

----------

FILMAN (07-02-17)

----------

